# Ultimate Speed Battery Charger



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can help with details of the Ultimate Speed Battery Charger. I bought this last year and for some reason I have lost the instruction leaflet. There is the mode change button and eight symbols. This is where I need help, the top row reads, 6v, then a sign for a motorcyle, a sign for a car then a * star. The bottom row is the on/off sign, a battery sign, a battery full sine then a diamond shape with a red exclamation mark in it. I would be grateful if someone could tell me what 'mode' it should be in when charging a car battery?

regards

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

pM me your email address and i will send the manual to you

Phill

p;s actually i have attached it below
Phill


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

try this
phill


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

dovtrams said:


> I wonder if anyone can help with details of the Ultimate Speed Battery Charger. I bought this last year and for some reason I have lost the instruction leaflet. There is the mode change button and eight symbols. This is where I need help, the top row reads, 6v, then a sign for a motorcyle, a sign for a car then a * star. The bottom row is the on/off sign, a battery sign, a battery full sine then a diamond shape with a red exclamation mark in it. I would be grateful if someone could tell me what 'mode' it should be in when charging a car battery?
> 
> regards
> 
> Dave


Does this help:
http://www.kompernass.com/pages/_pdfs/22841e52acbdb6baa80dd8cf41ab63b0.pdf


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

dovtrams said:


> . . . then a diamond shape with a red exclamation mark in it. I would be grateful if someone could tell me what 'mode' it should be in when charging a car battery?


I think this diamond shape setting is for when the weather is freezing - I've a similar setting on my [different make] charger but never bothered about it, I always charge on the 12v car setting


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your help, exactly what was needed.

Dave


----------

